# Up the Creek



## Chiller (Jun 21, 2006)

....without a sleigh. 

  This adventure started out pretty simple.  Last weekend I had met a photographer who was telling me about a family of deer he had photographed feeding down near the creek behind the University of Torontos, Scarborough campus.   So...I was up at 5am on Saturday, packed the camera and in the trails by 6am hoping to catch a glimpse of them.     As I rounded the corner, i came across two individuals....one dressed as a Ninja, and the other dressed as a woman.  I gave myself a headshake, and they were still there.  When I approached, they mumbled something about a stag.  Around the next corner was when I saw this. 







 I had really thought I had lost it by then.  Had to scramble off the bike, dig out the camera and snap this, only to look over my shoulder and see somebody video taping this.   I asked ..."what is with Santa in the creek"  
  I was informed that everyone had attended a stag at the university and cause the weather was so nice, they decided to continue partying down at the creek throughout the night.  Turns out it was a themed stag. 







Wierd follows me....  :lmao:


----------



## Arch (Jun 21, 2006)

........ these are totally bizarre!...... your right i think, wierd _does_ follow you!....... great captures tho, tfs :thumbup:


----------



## JTHphoto (Jun 22, 2006)

LOL, chiller this is totally cracking me up...  you do find the oddest things... i'm jealous in a way...  i bet you'd get some crazy reactions if you just posted this photo in general without any explanations...  ninja would have been funny too...  tfs!  :thumbup:


----------



## Chiller (Jun 22, 2006)

Thanks guys.   
  I am a magnet for wierd.  Every where I go, something happens.  I would never have thought, that at 6am I would see this either.  That was why I scrambled to catch these shots.  Nobody would have believed me.


----------



## Antarctican (Jun 22, 2006)

You're right...without proof, we'd all have said you'd sipped a few too many liquid refreshments the previous evening!  

A ninja?! And Santa with his pants rolled up wading in a creek??!!  Tooo funny!!


----------



## terri (Jun 22, 2006)

What's weird about a guy in a Santa suit wading in a stream through the woods at 6 am....? 

You people just need to get out more. :mrgreen:


----------



## Passion4Film (Jun 23, 2006)

Bizarre! LOL


----------



## Chiller (Jun 23, 2006)

Thanks everyone. 

terri...I went out that early, to find a deer family, and was rewarded with Santa. Still have not found the deer family....so ...guess where Im headed Saturday at...6am. Deer hunting. My luck, I will find the dang sleigh:lmao:


----------



## Verdegraph (Jun 27, 2006)

I would be pretty freaked out if I saw that hahaha


----------



## Oldfireguy (Jun 27, 2006)

I would have wondered if some of the stuff I did in the 60's was catching up with me if I had run into this.


----------

